# Was neues für meinen 6J. Sohn..



## mmm-bikes.com (8. August 2012)

....da mein Sohn so langsam aus seinem 16" Rad rausgewachsen ist, muss für Sonntags, und besondere Anlässe etwas neues her.
Für den Alltag hat er bereits ein 20" MTB von Felt mit 7-Gang, welches für den Alltag reicht, aber doch mal wieder recht schwer ist.

Für das neue Bike trudeln jetzt so nach und nach die Parts ein.

Angefangen wird heute erstmal mit den Reifen, Schwalbe Moe Jow, und den passenden Schläuchen, ebenfalls Schwalbe SV7C.

Die reifen wiegen jeweils 387g und 383g und die Schläuche jeweils 105g und 105g.

Damit liegt bereits alles über den Herstellerangaben. die Reifen sollen 380g und die Schläuche 95g wiegen. 
10% Übergewicht beim Schlauch finde ich schon recht heftig!

Dazu natürlich auch die Foto´s.


----------



## Toni172 (8. August 2012)

Oh, da bin ich gespannt. Das kann nur ein geiles Bike werden. Gibt es nicht auch von Cannondale Kinderbikes. Ich möchte über den Winter ein leichtes 24er aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (9. August 2012)

So weiter geht es mit den Laufradsatz.
Folgende Teile wurden gewählt:
-Nabe vorn: Tune King 28°
-Nabe hinten: Tune Kong 28°
-Speichen: Sapim Laser 2.0-1.8-2.0
-Nippel: Sapim Alu 14mm
-Felgen: Schürrmann Kastenfelgen mit 28°, diese wurden dann noch schwarz eloxiert
-Felgenband: Zefal Textil

Von der King Nabe ist mir ausversehen das Foto abhanden gekommen, darum gibt es die nicht auf der Waage!

Hi Toni,
gibt Kinderbikes von Cannondale, habe mich darum aber noch nicht gekümmt und auch noch keine Informationen vorliegen. Mache mir erst gedanken wenn diese auch Verfügbar sind.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (9. August 2012)

....und noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## 007ike (9. August 2012)

das sieht doch schon mal gut aus! Bin sehr gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (9. August 2012)

.... der LRS ist fertig und auch die Reifen sind montiert.
Schnellspanner sind normale 0815 Titan/Aluminium aus Fernost.

Anbei die Fotos!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (9. August 2012)

Morgen geht es dann mit der Gabel weiter, die muss ich heute erstmal fertig machen.

leicht - schwarz - stark und n bisschen Carbon!


----------



## Toni172 (9. August 2012)

Ne umgebaute Lefty wäre geil. Aber das geht sich bei 20" sicher nicht in der Länge aus. Bei 24" müsste es gehen.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (9. August 2012)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Ne umgebaute Lefty wäre geil. Aber das geht sich bei 20" sicher nicht in der Länge aus. Bei 24" müsste es gehen.



ne umgabaute lefty ist in planung, der alte sl-fuss und die brücken sowie der nabensatz mit felgen, diesmal amer 20°, liegt schon vor ort.

wird ne rigid-lefty, problem ist derzeit das carbonrohr, also alles nur ne frage der zeit bzw lange weile!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (10. August 2012)

So, heute kommt die Gabel an die Reihe.
Als Basis dient eine DT SWISS XRR Rigid Carbon-Gabel für 26" mit einer Einbauhöhe von 445mm.
Für mein Vorhaben muss die allerdings auf eine Einbauhöhe von 325mm reduziert werden.

Hier erstmal die original, später dann mehr.


----------



## Y_G (10. August 2012)

das wird echt was Nettes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (10. August 2012)

Wenn Dein Kleiner rausgewachsen ist, würde ich das Bike gerne für meinen Zwerg kaufen


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (10. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Kleiner rausgewachsen ist, würde ich das Bike gerne für meinen Zwerg kaufen



hallo,
wird wohl noch ne weile dauern.

sein 16" steht zum verkauf.

siehe bild:


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (10. August 2012)

So, die Gabel ist jetzt fertig und auf 325mm Einbaulänge gekürzt.
Sie ist aber noch mir ungekürzten Steuerrohr, diese wird die Tage dann gekürzt.


----------



## Y_G (10. August 2012)

hattest Du die Gabel noch rumliegen?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (10. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> hattest Du die Gabel noch rumliegen?



ne, ganz normal bestellt. kaufe bei solchen sachen nichts gebrauchtes, da man das vorleben einer solchen gabel nicht kennt.


----------



## Y_G (10. August 2012)

cooler Dad - das wird wieder nen teures Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (10. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> cooler Dad - das wird wieder nen teures Bike



man muss ja etwas zu tun haben, macht ja auch spaß!


----------



## Y_G (10. August 2012)

ich kanns verstehen, wenn ich jedoch meiner Frau sage: "Schatz ich kauf mal schnell ne Gabel fÃ¼r 260â¬ fÃ¼rs 20iger" wÃ¼rde sie doch wohl etwas angespannt reagieren


----------



## TigersClaw (11. August 2012)

Dann sag es einfach nicht. Frauen können alles essen, aber nicht alles wissen


----------



## Y_G (12. August 2012)

netter Versuch bei gemeinsamen Konto


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (13. August 2012)

Heute geht es mir den Steuersatz, den Spacern und der AHEAD-Cap inkl "Kralle" weiter.

Der Steuersatz besteht aus integrierten Lagern von Cane Creek, nen unteren Alu-Konus von Tune und der oberen Abdeckplatte die ebenfalls von Tune kommt.
Die Spacer sind aus eigener Herstellung, 1x 10mm und 1x 5mm.
Die AHEAD-Cap und die "Kralle" sind ebenfalls aus eigener Herstellung. Die Kralle wird eingeklebt. Das ganze hält dann eine Senkkopfschraube M6x30mm aus dem Hause Jäger-Motorsport auf Spannung.

Im Bereich Alu- und Titanschrauben schwöre ich nur auf die Jäger Qualität, was anderes kommt mir da nicht ins Haus.

Hier noch die Fotos.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (17. August 2012)

Wieder mal ein paar Teile.

Es geht mit dem Vorbau weiter, es ist ein Tune 4.0 mit einer Länge von 60mm und einem Winkel von +/-8°, dieser wird dann positiv montiert.

Die Lenkmanöver werden von einem Schmolke Carbon TLO Lenker mit einer Breite von 530mm unterstützt. 
Dieser ist leider etwas schwerer und zwar aus folgenden Punkten:
- Oversize, was mit rund 10g zu Buche schlägt
- UD-Design, was auch knappe 10g mit sich bringt
- Lenkerenden sind verstärkt, weil die Kids das Rad ja auch mal auf die Seite legen, anstatt es vernünftig hinzustellen, dieses sind dann auch noch einmal gute 5g.

Zum Schluss kommt noch der Thronhalter, die Sattelstütze kommt ebenfalls aus dem Hause Schmolke Carbon, selbstredend auch eine TLO.
Abmaße sind 27.2x300mm.
Hier habe ich auf das 1K-Design zurückgegriffen, weil sie mit den Sattel harmonieren soll.
Sie wiegt leider auch n bisschen mehr, dieses aus dem Grund, weil die Stütze einen Verstellbereich von über 60mm hat, in diesem Bereich muss sie stark verstärkt sein.
Der Verstellbereich wurde so groß gewählt, weil man ja nicht mehrere Stützen pro Jahr kaufen möchte.

Zum Schluss noch die Lenkerstopfen, sind normale 0815 aus Plastik.

Anbei noch die Bilder.


----------



## Y_G (17. August 2012)

auch alles neu? Krass ... die Teile die Du gerade vorgestellt hast kosten ja schon mehr als 90% der Kinderräder neu kosten ...


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (17. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> auch alles neu? Krass ... die Teile die Du gerade vorgestellt hast kosten ja schon mehr als 90% der Kinderräder neu kosten ...



ich kaufe doch nichts gebrauchtes.
mache mich auch nicht in der bucht auf der jagd nach irgendetwas.

geiz ist der tod des einzelhandels!


----------



## trolliver (17. August 2012)

Gebrauchthandel gab es aber schon immer und war nie der Tod des Einzelhandels. Gäbe es den nicht, wäre die Wegwerfgesellschaft ihrem Ende nah.


----------



## Diman (17. August 2012)

Das ganze Carbonzeug, mutig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (18. August 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Das ganze Carbonzeug, mutig.



wieso mutig?

sein altes rad war auch mit carbonzeugs aufgebaut, und da gab es in den 2 jahren, wo er mit rad fuhr, auch keine defekte.

wieso sollte er mit so schweren zeugs rumfahren, wenn auch leichter geht?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (18. August 2012)

Heute kommen die Pedale an die Reihe.
Es sind VP-one HiPAC Carbon, welche er schon auf sein 16 Zöller fuhr. Er kommt damit prima zurecht und darum bekommt dieses dies auch verpasst.

Von Bärentatzen halte ich für diese Alter noch nicht viel. Bekommt noch früh genug die ersten Narben....

Anbei auch das Foto.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (18. August 2012)

Weil ja das Wochenende wor der Tür steht, kommen heute noch die Kurbeln mit Innenlager an die Reihe.

Dieses ist nur die vorübergehende Kurbel, da die eigentliche, beim ersten Umbauversuch und der Nachbearbeitung, nicht mehr ganz so gut da stand.
Müsste halt gekürzt, verschweisst, aufgearbeitet, poliert und neu eloxiert werden. Da das Endergebnis nicht dem entsprach was ich mir vorgestellt habe, und auch die zweite alternative noch nicht fertig ist, kommt nun diese wunderschöne Tune Kurbel samit Titaninnenlagerwelle zum Einsatz.
Diese war nicht ganz so einfach, da der Rahmen ein BB30 Tretlagergehäuse hat, so mussten noch spezielle Adapter dür die BSA Lagerschalen gefertig werden.

Jetzt ist aber schon alles wieder pasabel.

Das zweite Paar umgebaute Kurbeln wird wohl auch bald wieder eintreffen!

Hier noch das Foto.


----------



## Toni172 (18. August 2012)

Was kommt für ein kettenblatt drauf. 
Das 33er von TA Specialite???
Kleiner geht ja beim 110 LK nicht. Ist doch ein 110er Spider, oder???


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (18. August 2012)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Was kommt für ein kettenblatt drauf.
> Das 33er von TA Specialite???
> Kleiner geht ja beim 110 LK nicht. Ist doch ein 110er Spider, oder???



gutes augenmaß, ist ein 110er lochkreis.
es kommt ein 34er tune kb drauf, werde ich wohl am montag bekommen.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (19. August 2012)

Kann geschlossen werden!


----------



## MTBle (19. August 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> Kann geschlossen werden!


Hey was ist los? Verfolge den Threat mit Spannung obwol ich mit Kinderrädern überhaut nichts am Hut habe.
Los, wer Leicht sagt muss auch Bau sagen!


----------



## Toni172 (19. August 2012)

Was ist denn los?????
Gibt es Probleme??


----------



## BikerDad (19. August 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> Weil ja das Wochenende wor der Tür steht, kommen heute noch die Kurbeln mit Innenlager an die Reihe.
> 
> Hast Du die einfach so bei Tune bestellt? Ich würde gern mal den Preis wissen und was die Kurbel Solo wiegt, PN wenn Du willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eklk (20. August 2012)

Weiter machen super thema !


----------



## tripletschiee (20. August 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> hallo,
> sein 16" steht zum verkauf.



Was willst Du denn für das gute Stück haben?


----------



## Diman (20. August 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> wieso mutig?


Hab gerade vor drei Tagen beobachtet, der Kleine legt ordentlich sich hin, steht auf, dann wird das Rad noch leidenschaftlich getretten.  Auch sonst wird das Bike gerne geschmiesen. Ob das alles für Carbon gesund ist. 



mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> Kann geschlossen werden!


Och, nö. Warum das?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (24. August 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Hab gerade vor drei Tagen beobachtet, der Kleine legt ordentlich sich hin, steht auf, dann wird das Rad noch leidenschaftlich getretten.  Auch sonst wird das Bike gerne geschmiesen. Ob das alles für Carbon gesund ist.
> 
> Och, nö. Warum das?



gibt einige probleme bzw. es gab sie.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (24. August 2012)

Antrieb hinten:
1x Sram Red 11-28 Zähne.
Vollkommen ausreichend, da er eigentlich n Singlespeeder bekommen sollte und auch haben wollte!

Geändert werden kann ja immer noch! ;-)


----------



## Y_G (24. August 2012)

Schön das es weiter geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (24. August 2012)

Und noch einmal ein paar Parts.

1. Tune Kettenblatt LK100m 34 Zähne inkl. Schrauben usw.
2. KMC X10SL Kette, passend gekürzt
3. Sram Red Schaltwerk

Fotos natürlich auch!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (25. August 2012)

Schaltgriff rechts.

Er muss ja dem Red Schaltwerk ebenbürtig sein.
Geht spielend leicht zu schalten, perfekt für Kinderhände, kein vergleich zur alten X0, die es ja auch umgebaut für 10-Fach gibt, nur diese taugen für Kinder nicht!

Anbei das Foto.

Viel fehlt ja nicht mehr! ;-)


----------



## Y_G (25. August 2012)

Das ist die 9fach XX oder? Kann er die gut greifen ich überlege ja auch noch was ich rechts als griff nehme. Hinten packt Du 8fach rauf richtig?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (25. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Das ist die 9fach XX oder? Kann er die gut greifen ich überlege ja auch noch was ich rechts als griff nehme. Hinten packt Du 8fach rauf richtig?



xx 9-fach?!
gibts nur als 10-fach.
8-fach hinten, glaube du schaust nicht richtig hin.

fährt sie dann mit der red 10-fach kassette in 11-28 hinten und vorne n 34 kb.


----------



## Y_G (27. August 2012)

ja ist die XO die ich meinte hatte ich verwechselt, bin bei Sram nicht so im Thema. Ich hatte das auf dem Handy gelesen und versucht die Kränze zu zählen und habe nur 8 gesehen und mich doch gewundert. Aber dann ist es ja klar ...


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (10. November 2012)

so, es geht mal wieder weiter.

das rad war ja schon einmal aufgebaut und fertig gewesen, doch es gab einige punkt die mich gestört haben.
zum einen gab es bei der rahmenfertigung einige missverständnisse und zum anderen mit der kurbel.

hier mal n kleiner ausblick wie das rad war:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/events/eurobike_2012/blog/kinder-bike-aus-titan/a13019.html

es wurde ein neuer rahmen gebaut und am vorgestern kamen die neuen kurbeln.
dazu später dann mehr.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (11. November 2012)

Hier mal die neue Kurbel für das Bike.
Ich habe mir gleich 3 Sück fertigen lassen, in verschiedenen Längen versteht sich, denn die nächsten Räder kommen bestimmt.

Es handelt sich um eine Kurbel von PMP aus Italien, mit denen hatte ich auf der Eurobike sehr lange gesprochen und wir kamen dann dazu dass Sie mir meine Kurbeln in gewünschter Länge fertigen.
Was andere Hersteller ja nicht machen wollen oder können.

Ich habe sie in 135mm, 145mm und 155mm Länge bestellt.
Die versprochene Lieferzeit von 6-8Wochen wurde eingehalten.
Das Kurbelsystem ist ähnlich des Smartspindel-Systems von Tune/BOR aufgebaut. mit verschiedenen Adaptern in fast jeden Rahmen montierbar.

In meinen Rahmen ist ein BB30 Tretlager verbaut, ist die leichteste Variante.

Die 145mm Kubel wiegt mit Adaptern, Spacer, Lagern und ein 34ziger Kettenblatt 586g.
Die Kurbel ist aus 2014 Alu, welches geschmiedet und danach CNC bearbeitet ist. Man kann sie auch 2-Fach fahren, sie hat die Lochkreise 5x 74mm sowie 5x 110mm, somit bekommt man auch gute Übersetzungverhältnisse hin.

Vorerst wird sie aber als Single-Kurbel verbaut, also 1x10.

Hier mal n paar Fotos.


----------



## hesinde2006 (11. November 2012)

> Hier mal die neue Kurbel für das Bike.
> Ich habe mir gleich 3 Sück fertigen lassen, in verschiedenen Längen versteht sich, denn die nächsten Räder kommen bestimmt.



Preis pro Stück ?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (11. November 2012)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> preis pro stück ?



500,-


----------



## BikerDad (11. November 2012)

das ist schon ein heftiger Preis, aber was ist denn mit der Tune Kurbel, dass muss doch auch eine Sonderanfertigung sein oder kann man die dort einfach bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (11. November 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> das ist schon ein heftiger Preis, aber was ist denn mit der Tune Kurbel, dass muss doch auch eine Sonderanfertigung sein oder kann man die dort einfach bestellen?



nichts ist mit der tune kurbel.
es war nie gedacht gewesen eine tune kurbel an dem rad zu montieren. das war eine notlösung gewesen, da die kurbel, die eigentlich dran gebaut werden sollte, nicht so war wie erhofft.

die tune ist nicht einfach so zu bestellen, ist eine sonderanfertigung gewesen. die noch teurer ist wie die pmp.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (13. November 2012)

Es ist nun vollbracht und fertig.
Es wartet jetzt nur noch auf den ersten richtigen Einsatz. 
Mal schaun ob alles so bleibt oder ob noch einige änderungen bzgl der Übersetzung gemacht werden müssen.

Das Gewicht kann sich sehen lassen!


----------



## Toni172 (13. November 2012)

Und nun nochmal ein paar schöne Bilder von dem geilen Teil.


----------



## Pan Tau (14. November 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> Das Gewicht kann sich sehen lassen!



Das kann es in der Tat - well done 

Da geteilte Freude ja bekanntlich doppelte Freude ist, würde ich mich ebenfalls über ein paar Fotos des Bikes freuen.


----------



## BOOZE (14. November 2012)

Fantastisch, der Herr Papa ist aber auch ein Enthusiast.

So ein kleiner Titan Rahmen würde gut zu meiner kürzlich gefertigten Titan Sattelstütze passen.


----------

